

Synchronous line-by-line file reader for Node.js - nacholibrev
https://github.com/nacholibre/node-readlines

======
nacholibrev
Reading file line by line may seem like a trivial problem, but in node, there
is no straightforward way to do it. There are a lot of libraries using
Transform Streams to achieve it, but it seems like a overkill, so I've wrote
simple version using only the filesystem module of node.

